# MA Breeder - Help please



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Have you tried looking on k9data.com or the offa website. You can do searches on particular dogs or the kennel name, and follow through the whole pedigree. You will be able to see clearances and longevity through it.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Both are well respected, reputable breeders. I wouldn't hesitate for a second with either breeder. I don't know the breedings specifically but have seen the nice dogs they produce. 

Edited to add, I just took a quick peek at the breedings. They look fantastic. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I think Tangleloft does a very lovely job with pups in my experience. 

Massachusets has some really good breeders especially smaller hobby breeders who are superb. 

Here are a few others. Do make sure to check each litter for Hip, elbow, heart, and eyes clearances. 

Cressida Golden Retrievers
Heather Donnelly
Lakeville, MA USA 02347 
[email protected]
www.cressidagoldens.com 
508-923-1109

Woodwind Goldens
Cathy Guglielmo
West Springfield, MA USA 01089 
[email protected]
woodwindgoldens.blogspot.com 
413) 734-1510

Hunting Lane Goldens
Joan & Lisa Dunn
Sherborn, MA USA 
[email protected]
508-655-6041

Susan Foster at Daybreak is a judge.
Daybreak Golden Retrievers
Susan Foster
North Andover, MA USA 01845 
[email protected]
978-683-0356

LazyDaze Golden Retrievers
Kathy (Doyle) & David Winslow
Upton, MA USA 01568 
[email protected]
www.lazydazegoldens.com 
508-529-4248

Starhill Golden Retrievers
Gregg & Margaret von Sternberg
North Andover, MA USA 01845 
[email protected]
www.StarhillGoldens.com 

Our junior handler has a fabulous golden from Brookshire
Brookshire Golden Retrievers
Julie M Guay
Northborough, MA USA 01532 
[email protected]
brookshiregoldens.com 
508 341-3237

Twin-Beau-D Kennels

Nancy Dallaire
Swansea, MA USA 02777 
[email protected]
www.twinbeaudgoldens.com 
508 379 0976


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

You have to show us puppy pics when you find the right baby!


----------



## hwolff (Feb 3, 2008)

I have been searching in MA as well.
I have a friend with a Golden from Cressida, and they are currently still breeding his brother - she is planning on getting another at the end of the summer. They are beautiful dogs!


----------



## hwolff (Feb 3, 2008)

I have been searching in MA as well.
I have a friend with a Golden from Cressida, and they are currently still breeding his brother - she is planning on getting another at the end of the summer. They are beautiful dogs!


----------



## Catherine04 (Dec 23, 2012)

mt1989,

My boyfriend and I recently got our first golden a couple of weeks ago from Julie Guay - Brookshire Golden Retrievers in MA. We were given plenty of information from the breeder, shot/vet records, and were able to visit as much as we wanted as the puppies grew up! She also answered any questions we had pretty quickly via email and sent out weekly pictures of the puppies as they grew. Pick-up was at 8 weeks old, and we found our girl in great shape. She is a sweetheart - playful and extremely social but also somewhat laid back... and both she and her parents are beautiful. Hope this info/review of one of the breeders is helpful! I posted a couple of pictures of our little girl... 

** The picture of Stella in the snow was taken by Julie Guay.


----------



## mt1989 (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks, she is beautiful!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Stella is so pretty!


----------



## Oscar Hokis (Dec 21, 2013)

Catherine,

I googled brookshire golden and saw your post introducing Stella. My wife and I have Oscar, Stella's brother, I think anyway 

It's Oscar's first birthday today. Is it Stella's birthday?

Any other Wilson/Izzy dogs from brookshire on here?


----------



## Oscar Hokis (Dec 21, 2013)

Here's a picture if Oscar in the snow. And one of him and George recently.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I don't think you can go wrong with either of the two you are looking at. Both are well respected.


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

we got ours from Yukon Goldens!! Charlene is wonderful. I'm happy to send you as many pictures of Bos'n as you would like too


----------



## Catherine04 (Dec 23, 2012)

Oscar, 

Hello! Our Stella turned 1 on Saturday, December 21st. So I would say she probably is Oscar's sister! I would love to see a few pictures of him! The ones that you sent in the snow did not show up (at least on my computer). I'll see if I can post some recent pictures of Stella puppy. What is Oscar's personality like?

Hope you are having a wonderful holiday!


----------



## Oscar Hokis (Dec 21, 2013)

Stella is so cute! Oscar was so excited to hear we found his sister! I guess my pictures didn't post. I did it as an attachment so I won't do that anymore. I pasted some below. Oscar has a lot of energy and he loves tug of war. He weighs at least 85 pounds so he is a moose. Julie said he drove his litter mates crazy. He is an instigator and very playful. My wife and I picked him up on Valentine's day last year. Oscar was downstairs with one of his sisters waiting to be picked up. Do you know what day you picked Stella up? I can't send private messages until I have 15 posts. So I'll send a few more pics in a different post. 

My name is Jon by the way. Happy Holidays to you as well.


----------



## Oscar Hokis (Dec 21, 2013)

Catherine (Stella's Mom)

Here are more Oscar Pictures from Wilson and Izzy


















That's George behind Oscar








This is Oscar's mug shot.


----------



## Catherine04 (Dec 23, 2012)

Jon,
Your pics did not post this time either! When I posted mine I think I did it as attachments... I'm not quite sure why it didn't work out when you gave it a try. Oscar sounds like such a character! And huge in comparison to our 60lb little girl! My husband and I think Stella will probably top out at around 65lbs or so as she is not growing much anymore - just filling out. I wonder if all of the puppies share the same type of temperament? Stella also loves to play... Her newest distraction is the laser pointer haha. And she loves playing with other dogs! Unfortunately my family mostly has older dogs so with her energy level and puppy play style they see her as a pest lol. We picked Stella up from Julie's on the 16th of Feb.

Try posting pics again, I would love to see what Oscar looks like! Have a safe New Year's Eve!

-Catherine 




Oscar Hokis said:


> Stella is so cute! Oscar was so excited to hear we found his sister! I guess my pictures didn't post. I did it as an attachment so I won't do that anymore. I pasted some below. Oscar has a lot of energy and he loves tug of war. He weighs at least 85 pounds so he is a moose. Julie said he drove his litter mates crazy. He is an instigator and very playful. My wife and I picked him up on Valentine's day last year. Oscar was downstairs with one of his sisters waiting to be picked up. Do you know what day you picked Stella up? I can't send private messages until I have 15 posts. So I'll send a few more pics in a different post.
> 
> My name is Jon by the way. Happy Holidays to you as well.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Wilson is an absolutely gorgeous dog. I think (could be wrong) I remember that he finished with all specilalty wins in lightening speed.


----------



## lisafig (Feb 21, 2013)

We have a pup from the Wilson/Izzy December 2012 litter! We got one of the biggest girls in that litter and named her Riley. We picked her up on Valentines Day 2013. She is amazing and we are looking forward to getting another one this year - hopefully Brookshire has some litters planned this spring.


----------

